# Does PO (Kung fu panda) use SYSTEMA?



## Zoran (Oct 20, 2010)

*From Martin Wheeler on Facebook*
_Actually Po from Kung Fu Panda does use Systema as the basis of the movement, as far as I know. Glenn Berger, who wrote the screenplay, trained with me in Los Angeles for about six months when he was developing the script, and then attended the summer camp to observe Mikhail Ryabko move. True story._

[yt]AWs8WrYhP9c[/yt]


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Oct 21, 2010)

There is a Japanese comic book with Mikhail as the main character. Big Dennis received a copy from his in-laws and showed it to me the last time we where together. The Mikhail character wears the white gloves from the picture on 'Beyond the Physical'. 

Sonny is going to be in a video game soon.


----------



## pmosiun1 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think it is chinese martial art for movie choreograph. I don't know how authentic it is but i think if they can get Sifu Kisu, the choreographer of Avatar: the Last Airbender for the next movie. It could be very good.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 21, 2010)

So&#8230;let me see if I have this straight&#8230;your saying that the Wushi Finger hold is from Systema  SKIDOOSH


----------



## Yoshin9 (Nov 1, 2010)

No the finger hold comes from an almost lost British system known "High Tea Do", the key to the technique is in the use of the pinky finger


----------



## clfsean (Nov 2, 2010)

No... if Po used Systema, then the movie would've been "Spetznaz Dancing Bear" & he would be a drunken lout making borscht rather than and overweight noodle maker.


----------

